# menší / mladší



## Encolpius

Zdravím, dnes jsem si všiml, že jsem asi použil (další) hungarismus. Místo mladší syn jsem použil výraz "menší syn". V maďarštině se totiž říká standardně "menší syn/dcera" a "větší syn/dcera" což znamená mladší / starší. V češtině se to nepoužívá, že jo? Ale člověk nikdy neví, možná na Moravě, na Slovensku? Našel jsem totiž pár odkazů na internetu. Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Nikdy jsem to neslyšel. (Jsem z Čech a na vchod nejezdím.) Tak si troufnu tvrdit, že se to nepoužívá.
Dokonce ani není jisté, že Čech porozumí. Bude rozumět, že jde o syna s menší výškou. Z toho si může vztáhnout, že jde zároveň o mladšího syna. Ale nemusí.


----------



## Hrabenka7

Ahoj, jsem ze střední Moravy a používám určitě slovo "mladší". I výraz "menší" existuje, slýchávám ho ale spíš výjimečně, tak pro dítě do deseti let. U dospělých sourozenců bych "menší" nepoužila vůbec


----------



## morior_invictus

Encolpius said:


> ... "menší syn/dcera" a "větší syn/dcera" což znamená mladší / starší. V češtině se to nepoužívá, že jo? Ale člověk nikdy neví, možná na Moravě, na Slovensku?


Ne. Ani  na Slovensku se to nepoužívá a dovolím si tvrdit, že každý by si pod "menším synem" představil přímého potomka mužského pohlaví nevelkých rozměrů či vzrůstu a ne nižšího  věku. Nicméně  jednou jsem se s tím už setkal a z kontextu jsem byl schopen rozeznat,  že "menší" mělo evokovat "nižšího / dětského věku***": 
*A:* "Maruško,  dlouho jsem tě neviděla. Jsi dobře zestárla. Zase já jsem stále tak  mladá. Akorát jdu ze zápasu. Syn tam hrál a vyhráli. A tvoji synové jako, daří se jim? A co to vlastně dělají? A máš ty vlastně syny?" 
*B:* "Můj  syn hraje na fujaru. Lidé při jeho tónech běžně odpadávají. Má velkou  budoucnost. Mám ještě jednoho menšího a ten zase dělá akvabelu.  Takovou hvězdu jako on neudělá nikdo." 

Zkrátil jsem to na takovou nereálnou konverzaci ale přibližně takto se to tuším objevilo když jsem to poprvé slyšel. 

*** musí to být dětského věku (souhlasím s _Hrabenkou_ - mimochodem, vítejte na fóru ). Absolutně  nemožné je podle mě vyjádřit věk například dvou dcer (jedna má 30 a 150½ cm a ta druhá má 22 a 180 cm) jako  "Mám dvě dcery. Ta třicetiletá vyměňuje autobaterii venku. Ta menší  dovádí s přítelem v pokoji." bez toho aby naslouchající neměl problém s chápáním smyslu slova "menší" a neasocioval si to automaticky  s "nižším vzrůstem." Používá se ovšem *malý* k označení potomka v dětském věku.


----------



## werrr

S takovýmto použitím přídavných jmen *menší* a *větší* jsem se setkal jen v historickém, mytologickém nebo biblickém kontextu, ale tam se používá pod vlivem výchozích jazyků.

Běžně se používá:

1)* mladší* v opozici k *starší
*2)* mladý* v opozici k *starý
*3)* malý* v opozici k *starý *(řidčeji *velký*)
4) zdrobnělina v opozici k výchozímu tvaru zdrobněliny​
První možnost je spisovná a neutrální, druhá a třetí možnost je hovorová a poslední možnost je spisovná, ale nese citové zabarvení.


----------



## kuba kuba

Jsem z východu republiky (Ostrava,Opava) a Vaše použití je tady určitě ok a předpokládám každým bude pochopeno správně. Navíc, většinou to říkáte s kontextem, ze kterého je jasné o čem mluvíte.

Moje menší dcerka umí na klavír, kytaru a housle. = Zjevně máte více než jednu dceru a ta menší (mladší) hraje na... 
Která z těch tvých dcer chodí na Gympl? Ta větší.. = prostě ta starší... (a prvotně tady přijde na mysl věk než vzrůst)
A souhlasil bych, že to je spíš použito pro děti tak do 20 roků.. V určitých kontextech to ale neplatí:
Máme čtyři syny a ten největší už má doktorát. = prostě ten nejstarší... ale tady je to taky ovlivněno tím, že pro rodiče budou jejich děti dětmi, ikdyž jim je 50 

Jinak určitě znáte písničku: Až já budu velká, bude ze mě selka


----------



## toygekko

Já bych řekl *mladší syn**. Menší syn *bych neřekl.


----------



## Encolpius

Děkuji všem za zajímavé komentáře, ale obzvlášť kuba kubovi, jehož odpověď určitě ocení i rodilí mluvčí. Zeptám se na polském fóru.....
A naprosto chápu, že se vám ta kolokace může zdát směšná, ale přísahám, že v maďarštině je to základní výraz, a nikdo by neřekl "mladší syn", jiný kraj, jiný mrav..... věřte nebo ne   ....nevím, jak ostatní jazyky, ale to se ani nedozvím....


----------



## toygekko

Možná by bylo dobré, kdybyste uvedl celou větu. Pak bychom se k ní mohli vyjádřit co do správnosti nebo pocitu. Takhle je to moc vytržené z kontextu.


----------



## Encolpius

Vět bych si mohl vymyslet tisíce, ale kuba kuba uvedl pár příkladů..... už si nepamatupu, co jsem přesně řekl, mluvil jsem s rodilým mluvčím, který pak řekl "tady ten mladší [syn]"[šlo o děti do 20 let], tak jsem si toho hned povšiml, že jsem řekl blbost (dosud), ale tady se člověk naučí moře věcí!!!


----------



## toygekko

Encolpius said:


> že jsem ř*í*k*a*l blbost (dosud), ale tady se člověk naučí moře věcí!!!



To je fakt, česky se domluvím slušně , ale třeba to, že se na severní Moravě říká "menší syn", to jsem teda nevěděl. Což bych jako překladatel vědět mohl, pokud to tak je. Otázka je, jestli to někdo potvrdí, tenhle slezský úzus. Já to slyším prvně.


----------



## kuba kuba

onetwothreefour said:


> To je fakt, česky se domluvím slušně , ale třeba to, že se na severní Moravě říká "menší syn", to jsem teda nevěděl. Což bych jako překladatel vědět mohl, pokud to tak je. Otázka je, jestli to někdo potvrdí, tenhle slezský úzus. Já to slyším prvně.



Výše je dobrá poznámka, chtělo by to kontext - věty. Ty které jsem uvedl já normálně slýchávám co jsem živ a záměna menší/mladší větší/starší v nich nedělá nic..
Zeptal jsem se na to kamarádky ještě, ta mi řekla ať neřeším pitomosti ale zkoušky ve škole... :-D

Edit: ještě doplním, že samozřejmě do slohové práce, do hodiny ČJ a nebo na úřad je lepší se tomu asi vyhnout.


----------



## Encolpius

morior_invictus said:


> Ne. Ani  na Slovensku se to nepoužívá a dovolím si tvrdit, že...



Tak potom minulý týden jedna paní ze Slovenska, snažící se mluvit česky, když použila na svého 4letého drobátka právě onoho slova menší, byla asi Maďarkou, to jsem se jí ale nezeptal.... její manžel byl navíc Angličan, takže mám strach, že vinou EU a smíšených manželství se ty jazyk brzy tak promíchají, že budou plné izmů.


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Zdravím, dnes jsem si všiml, že jsem asi použil (další) hungarismus. Místo mladší syn jsem použil výraz "menší syn". V maďarštině se totiž říká standardně "menší syn/dcera" a "větší syn/dcera" což znamená mladší / starší. V češtině se to nepoužívá, že jo? Ale člověk nikdy neví, možná na Moravě, na Slovensku? Našel jsem totiž pár odkazů na internetu. Děkuji.


u malejch dětí se menší/větší místo mladší/starší alespoň v mé rodině běžně používá. Má rodina žije v Blansku (u Brna). Ale rozhodně ne jako plnej ekvivalent slova mladší, používá se to obvykle jen jako identifikátor při nejasnosti, které z dětí je myšleno. Např. při hovoru s kolegou v práci si jeden postěžuje... "Tak jsem byl na třídní schůzce...s Kubíkem nejsou problémy, ale na Pavlíka si učitelka stěžovala, že vyrušuje v hodinách". Kolega, který děti před časem viděl, řekne: "počkej, kterej to je ten Pavlík?" odpověď: "ten menší". Ono "menší" zde tedy funguje jako identifikátor. Šlo by použít i jinej identifikátor -- "Pavlík je ten mladší" nebo "Pavlík je ten pihovatej" nebo "Pavlík je ten, jak jsi ho jednou vezl ze školy". Ale to, že různé identifikátory v dané situaci správně identifikují dané díte, ještě neznamená, že jsou to ekvivalenty. Především musí samozřejmě platit, že ten mladší je skutečně ten menší. A u dospělých se "menší"/"větší" v žádném případě nepoužívá, ani kdyby ten starší shodou okolností v dospělosti dorostl do větší výšky. Popravdě se to nepoužívá od okamžiku, kdy děti začnou vnímat svou výšku jako kladnej nebo zápornej atribut (u chlapce "jsi vysokej" je v podstatě pochvala...u holky zas naopak). Řekl bych, že používat to u dětí nad 13 let je na pováženou, s věkem 20 let to snad nepoužívají už ani senilní babičky.

Kde ale lze hovořit o ekvivalentu spíše, je označení "malej" ve významu slova "dítě". Např. se řekne "kde máš malýho?" (myšleno "kde máš dítko?"). Ani zde ale samozřejmě záměnu nelze použít ve všech kontextech.
A jak už napsal kolega, podobně funguje označení "velkej" ve významu slova "dospělej" a označení "větší" ve významu "starší" (ale nikoliv ve smyslu identifikace - viz příklad ále). Např. se řekne "čím chceš být až budeš velkej?" (myšleno "jaké chceš vykonávat v dospělosti povolání") nebo se řekne "to pochopíš až budeš větší" (myšleno "to pochopíš, až budeš starší"). V hovorové češtině bych řekl, že tyto věty s "velkej" a "větší" nebo "malej" jsou významně častější než ty korektní ekvivalenty.


----------



## Encolpius

--- Kirmaxi, zajimavá odpověď, a fantastický příklad s tím "čím chceš být až budeš velkej" ---


----------



## kuba kuba

zrovna jsem na tohle natrefil, ve zpěvníku J.Nohavici Komplet - v písničce Hlídač krav, 3.sloka:
Dnes už jsem větší a vím co vím... zatímco většinou zpívá starší.


----------



## Encolpius

Je tu ještě někdo? 

A co výraz: *menší brácha / sestra* ??

Dnes jsem jsem koukal na tento dokument: iVysílání ČT -- Národnost v pubertě: Aňa, Lesha a Vania -- 4:46: "tady spí menší brácha" 
Bohužel ten mládenec je původem z Ukrajiny, takže možná tam je to také běžné (škoda, že tu nejsou Ukrajinci nebo Rusové)


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

já jsem se k této tématice zatím nevyjadřoval, nicméně dnes zmíním pouze následující myšlenku. Nemohu se totiž ubrániti dojmu, že se jedná spíše o tzv. *jazykovou interferenci*, tj. o jazykový jev, kdy se daný jedinec při učení cizího jazyka nechává "unášet (rozuměj - výrazně ovlivňovat)" jazykovými pravidly (svého) jazyka mateřského, ano. 

Ve spisovné češtině se užívají pro výše uvedený kontext tradiční opozita "*mladší <=> starší*". Z tohoto kontextu nevyplývá, vlastně to není ani důležité, zda je jedinec skutečně fyzicky vyspělý natolik, že nás svoji výškou, svými fyzickými parametry převyšuje, tj. že je skutečně větší (=> vyšší) než-li my, či nikoliv (=> menší). Zde hraje zásadní roli pouze a jenom "věk, datum narození"...

Na dotaz, zda-li se v češtině užívá spojení "*menší sestra/brácha = větší sestra/brácha*", musím říci, že zcela bezpečně ano, avšak zde vnímám (byť subjektivně) onen sémantický kontext, ono pozadí úplně jinak! Výše uvedené se - alespoň dle mě - nevztahuje na onen věk (tzn. 0-100 let), v pravém slova smyslu, ano. Žije-li, vyrůstá-li v rodině pohromadě více dětí, je docela jasné, naprosto zřejmé, že se budou - s největší pravděpodobností, ano - od sebe věkově lišit. Tedy, i svými fyzickými parametry (např. výškou), ano. 

Odpověď - na položený dotaz - typu "*Tady spí menší brácha*" je spíše dána subjektivním pohledem onoho sourozence, který tím dává - v sourozeneckém vztahu - najevo, že on je právě tím starším (věk). Jde tu o snahu, dávat rovnítko mezi charakterově odlišná opozita "*menší (výška) = mladší (věk)*", což ne vždy platí (hlavně fyzicky "_Syn může býti větší než jeho matka_. // _Starší bratr může býti menší než jeho mladší sestra_.). Správně by tak mělo zazníti: "_Tady spí můj mladší brácha_." Ano, je-li v rodině dětí více, řekněme, tři pět šest, pak jsou z pohledu toho nejstaršího všichni sourozenci "mladší", analogicky by měly býti i "menší" než-li on. Nechce-li sourozenec zdůrazňovat jejich věk, nepamatuje-li si ho, neumí-li ještě třeba ani počítat, pak onen sourozenecký vztah odvodí jednoduše, lépe, rychleji, a to dle jejich "výšky" (viz "menší"), která by měla korespondovat - čistě teoreticky - s jejich věkovým pořadím, rozhraním... Zná svoji pozici, roli ve skupině, v rodině, ví, kdo je *menší (mladší)/vyšší (starší)* než-li on, byť zde spojujeme - terminologicky vzato - nespojitelné... 

Dále, v tradiční rodině se odvozuje postavení nikoliv dle výšky (tj. menší = vyšší), nýbrž dle věku (tj. mladší = starší), to platí ostatně pro mnohé kultury... A v české kultuře tomu není a nebylo nikdy jinak.

*Co se regionalismů (nářečí), mluvy cizinců (např. imigrantů) týče, ano, lze se s tímto jevem zcela jistě setkati, ale nelze ho v žádném případě považovati za "spisovný", tomu se vysloveně bráním...! Správná varianta je "*starší/mladší*". Argumenty jsem uvedl výše!   

*S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Maaveho

Určitě je výraz mladší/starší v tomto kontextu více používaný a je také spisovný, ale v hovorové češtině je běžné používat též menší/větší. Konkrétně ve větě "To je můj menší brácha" to zrovna zní trochu podivně a asi by to žádný Čech neřekl, ale v jiných kontextech je to možné. Pár příkladů:
Až budeš větší, budeš se moct dívat na tenhle film.
Když jsem byl menší, ...
A v řeči dětí je možné slyšet: Ještě mám menšího bráchu. Moje sestra je větší, už chodí do školy.

Vždy se jedná o děti, nelze to nikdy použít o dospělých.


----------

